# hp laptop, start in safemode?



## tdapsr (Sep 7, 2007)

Who knows how to start up my laptop in safemode?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Exact model number would be most helpful.

Typically, machines boot to safe mode by either tapping F8 or F5 key as the machine passes post screen.

Moved to laptop support.


----------

